# AZCubing Fall 2015 on November 7th in Chandler, Arizona.



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 1, 2015)

AZCubing Fall 2015 is now official! Registration opens on September 1st and there will be a 50 competitor limit so sign up early! See the website for details:

AZCubing Fall 2015


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2015)

no fair


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 1, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> no fair



You're welcome to fly out here.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> You're welcome to fly out here.



Except that's the day I'm doing mine... Like half an hour from where he lives. 

You (might) finally be able to come to another one Justin!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Except that's the day I'm doing mine... Like half an hour from where he lives.
> 
> You (might) finally be able to come to another one Justin!



I'm willing to bet we'll have nicer weather.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 1, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I'm willing to bet we'll have nicer weather.



I was gonna laugh until I realized it'll be in November <3


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 15, 2015)

I've set up an AZCubing Facebook group. Join it to connect with other AZ speedcubers and get notified of upcoming competitions and meetups.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/910465849030397/


----------

